# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Making our voices heard(via DND beyond of all things)

## moonfly7

So, like a lot of folks, I'm a long time DND player appalled at the current turn of events from wizards. Not as surprised as I wish I was, but appalled nonetheless. I saw some stuff online saying they're looking at DND beyond subscriptions to tell if the user base is upset, and while I don't pay for a subscription, I do have a free account. An account I haven't used in forever that I don't want emails from anymore. And just blocking them doesn't appeal to my current mood.

Imagine my surprise when I discover the only way to delete a DND beyond account is to send in a support ticket with the reason you want it gone. A ticket and reason someone has to read, and likely report if a ton of people all say the same thing.

I hope you all know where this is going.

If you've got a DND beyond account and feel like I do, that they're destroying the game we love out of greed, then join me in telling them exactly that, civilly, and in a way that leaves a trackable number for the higher-ups. 

https://dndbeyond-support.wizards.co...=6098987232148

That's the link for the help tickets. What you do with it is up to you.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

Please use temperate, but firm, language if you do this. 
Obscenity laced input will not help to establish the gravity of one's position.

----------


## strangebloke

I'm just not going to buy their stuff. I've dropped like 500 dollars or more on 5e. What I've seen on 6e so far, including this nonsense? I will drop zero dollars.

----------


## Sigreid

> I'm just not going to buy their stuff. I've dropped like 500 dollars or more on 5e. What I've seen on 6e so far, including this nonsense? I will drop zero dollars.


Yep, and add to that that I've not going to sign up for DNDB just for that.

That said, with their stated goal of increasing monetization of players it makes some strategic sense for them to focus on DNDB as players who have self identified as being monetizable by joining the platform.

----------


## JackPhoenix

Hm, it would be funny if I've mentioned I've made the account only to send them a message through deleting it few minutes later...

----------


## JonBeowulf

> I'm just not going to buy their stuff. I've dropped like 500 dollars or more on 5e. What I've seen on 6e so far, including this nonsense? I will drop zero dollars.


Exactly what I'm doing.  I've got physical copies of everything I need to run games until I hit zero hp and fail my death saves.




> Yep, and add to that that I've not going to sign up for DNDB just for that.
> 
> That said, with their stated goal of increasing monetization of players it makes some strategic sense for them to focus on DNDB as players who have self identified as being monetizable by joining the platform.


Yeah, I don't blame them for trying to increase revenue but I can't believe how hamfisted they're being about it.

----------


## moonfly7

> Please use temperate, but firm, language if you do this. 
> Obscenity laced input will not help to establish the gravity of one's position.


Very important. Don't want to be rude, makes the whole position you take look bad.

----------


## 5eNeedsDarksun

> I'm just not going to buy their stuff. I've dropped like 500 dollars or more on 5e. What I've seen on 6e so far, including this nonsense? I will drop zero dollars.


That's basically where I'm at; I haven't bought anything in a while.  We're either home brewing or using stuff developed by others to continue with 5e.  I like the framework of 5e and will continue to use it; unfortunately I want content that goes from 1-20 and other settings, neither of which WotC seems interesting in selling me.

----------


## Atranen

I've not bought anything from WoTC since Xanathar's came out, but I think that makes threats to stop buying now less cogent  :Small Yuk:

----------


## Renegade Paladin

> I've not bought anything from WoTC since Xanathar's came out, but I think that makes threats to stop buying now less cogent


They don't know that unless you tell them, though.   :Small Wink:

----------


## Sigreid

> They don't know that unless you tell them, though.


They might figure it out if their sales tank.

----------


## Cygnia

Just sent my tactful e-mail to customer support asking them to delete my account.  Now, we'll see how long it'll take for them to actually do it...

----------


## Dr.Samurai

A certain big player on the scene just announced they are creating a new open rpg creative license (orc license) that will be forever and safe guarded at first by a firm before finding a permanent home with a non-profit that values open source.

----------


## Brookshw

> A certain big player on the scene just announced they are creating a new open rpg creative license (orc license) that will be forever and safe guarded at first by a firm before finding a permanent home with a non-profit that values open source.


I'm curious what it'll look like, there are so many companies collaborating on it (admittedly, and a minority position, I don't care for Piazo games and their involvement makes no difference to me).

----------


## Psyren

I wonder if Kobold Press is still going to do theirs then.

----------


## Palanan

As I understand it, Paizo is developing a license, while Kobold Press is developing a new rules system, so I would assume they can coexist.

----------


## Roland St. Jude

*Sheriff*: As previously noted, this topic is out-of-bounds for this forum for the foreseeable future.

We appreciate your restraint as well as your prompt reporting of any future threads (or posts) that stray into the topic.

----------

